# 4 active pipelines!?



## ev!L (Nov 26, 2006)

ATI Tool Says my x1600PRO only has 4 active pipelines ... isn't it supposed to have 12?


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 26, 2006)

We've answered this question lots of times . It has 4 pipelines, but 3 pixel shaders per pipe. Hence, 4x3 = 12 pixel shaders. I think it has 5 vertex shaders, but don't quite get the math on that one (4x1.25=5...1.25 vertex shaders per pipe ).


----------



## Hagar (Dec 6, 2006)

*Not really, I'm not sure*

according to the post I started on this http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=20739

Soembody said it has only 4 pipes but we X 4 shaders to get 12. Then does my X850 with 12 pipes have 48 pipes?

Something is strange

Dave


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 6, 2006)

Hagar said:


> Then does my X850 with 12 pipes have 48 pipes?
> 
> 
> 
> Dave




no it doesnt have 48 pipes....dont get confused...Pixel pipes and shaders are diff. things...and with some of the new x1xxx line they have 12-16 pixel pipes running with 36-48shaders...your card has 4pipes with 3 shaders per pipe...4 sets of 3 shaders is 12....


this chart may help...the texture units are your pipes...and like Wizzard, idk why its only 5 Vertex shaders....i could be wrong...i usually tell people that i think instead of i know....


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 6, 2006)

People get Nvidia's and ATi's technologies confused with one another.


----------



## Hagar (Dec 6, 2006)

*So more about the mobility x1600 pipes*

So does my Mobility X1600 fall into this catagory? I mean a pipe is a pipe. and it only has 4. No more no less and why do some guys insist on multiplying time 3 shaders to get actual 12 pipes. I certainly would of thought it had actual 12 pipes. Amd my memory speeds are 425/373

Might you know of a good program to monitor the temps if I was to overclok this if I can at all. 
ATI Tool does't show it.

Seem others on 3d mark have speed s for the mobility X1600 of 427/463.

Since I can't add a better heatsink. I want to er on the side of caution with this laptop.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 6, 2006)

Hagar said:


> I mean a pipe is a pipe. and it only has 4. No more no less and why do some guys insist on multiplying time 3 shaders to get actual 12 pipes. I certainly would of thought it had actual 12 pipes.
> 
> 
> Dave



i dont think you are getting this.....4pipes x3 pixel shaders per pipe = 12 pixel shaders, not 12pipes...

does that make more sense? and im not trying to be a dick here..im just trying to make sure you understand the dif...it can be tough with all the numbers and diff shaders and pipes to figure it out...hope that clears it up a bit for you..

and as far as overclocking the mobilex1600...not sure how to do that, but i do think that atitool or atitooltray wont do it b/c its a igp



edit::  me and DeMulta discussed this the other day...sometimes sellers (llike newegg) dont understand how it works either and will misprint specs...we found the x1950xt had 24pixel PIPES on NEWEGG...but that isnt right..it has 24pixel shaders....so you cant always trust what retailers say...find a review or spec sheet like i left below and those will tell you what you need to know....


----------



## prime95 (Dec 6, 2006)

I love marketing.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 6, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Ok its 4 pipes thats all ATi is different that Nvidia cards. No voltage settings for lower cards which would be budget and midrange cards/ Not all X1600 has a graph for temps you in a laptop so there is no point in adding it, its added mainly for overdrive which should not be in a laptop. While trying to overclock somethings thats in a laptop you not going to get crazy numbers with it, also with the X1600 there is no need to oc the memory you do not gain anything only on the core.


I said this in your thread about your laptop


----------



## aximbigfan (Dec 6, 2006)

cant you people use the search button? radeon x16xxs have 4pixel pipes, they have 12 shaders.


chris


----------

